# use of dry leaves



## Lingonfil (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm planning on using dry leaves in a scape and is trying to do some research on it first. Unfortunatelyy I havn't found much... 

What I've been able to gather is that the leaves need to be hard so they won't disintegrate too fast and that people use Ketapang (tropical almond) leaves to achive a 'black water' effect. And that's all basicly.

I live in northern Europe so I don't have the greatest access to tropical trees and it's leaves. But perhaps I can find something in some kind of garden or something... 

My best bet right now is oak leaves. What do you folks suggest?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've got some Red Oak leaves in my tank. That's an American species, but it's fairly widely planted over here in the UK and may be for you too. I haven't tried any European species personally, but I understand Beech (Fagus sylvatica) is very aquarium safe. Not sure about the native oak.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Do you know anyone that keeps a potted ficus? Ficus benjamina and a few others are common potted trees and their leaves seem to be nearly indestructible. "Rubber tree plants" are also Ficus, but may not be suitable for aquariums. Potted Ficus usually need careful pruning and they drop leaves now and then. Someone who has a plant may be able to supply you with leaves.


Roger Miller


----------



## carpguy (Feb 3, 2006)

The skepticalaquarist has a bit on leaf litter on his "Wood, Roots, Leaves" page&#8230; you'll want to scroll down to 'leaf litter'.

On Oak and Beech he offers&#8230;



> Oak leaves, for example, contain an unusually high concentration of tannins that could be mildly toxic if you used too many. --No, I don't know how many that would be. Magnolia and Rhododendron leaves are possibilities I haven't tried; would they leach toxic metabolites? But their leathery texture would make them ideal. Beech leaves are the tried-and-true leaf-litter elements in European "natural" aquaria.


He also offers a link to a leaf litter page at the Krib, filed under Apistos. I think Apisto afficianados like to use leaf litter, especially in breeding tanks, maybe track down some apisto forums&#8230;


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

I recomended Fagus sp. leaves - more resistans than _Quercus sp. _I used Fagus and Quercus leaves in my apisto tank:










One rule - you can use dry leaves from autumn or from "young" winter dirrectly from the trees (not from ground because they could "decompose")


----------



## Lingonfil (Jul 3, 2007)

Roger Miller: I do know a few that have ficus plants. And I was actually planning on getting some myself, haha. 

Thanks carpguy for very useful links.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I was using some oak leaves I pulled from a tree outside my house for a few months before I tore down that particular tank. 

They were brown, but not dry and breakable. I never had any problems with the fish either.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Oak leaves are quite tough and should last a long time. Beech leaves are much more delicate and papery and will disintegrate sooner. Whatever leaves you use, it is a good idea to soak them in a bucket of water for about three days before putting them in the aquarium. They will still slowly release brown pigments (tannins?) into the water. I have heard people say that UV treatment will remove the brown pigments from the water.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

beautiful tank Norbert. do you have more photos of it?


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

Norbert Sabat said:


> I recomended Fagus sp. leaves - more resistans than _Quercus sp. _I used Fagus and Quercus leaves in my apisto tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. This is my dream tank. I've been trying to do something close to this lately, and this is definetaly my new inspiration. It looks like you just took a chunk out of a river and put it in your home. Fantastic. I don't want to hi-jack the thread, but I would definately love to ask you some question in a PM if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

I looked at the pics on your gallery... very nice.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

What an interesting tank, it's so very different, I really like it a lot.


----------



## Lingonfil (Jul 3, 2007)

*Roger Miller:*

I found this on thekrib.com 


> The tropics of South America has a great number of fig
> (Ficus) trees and these form a great proportion of the leaf litter. They have
> tough leaves that hold up well under water. But don't run over to your
> ornamental Ficus and start stripping leaves. Fig leaves have a sap much like
> latex and is very toxic to fish in a confined volume of water, i.e. an aquarium.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Rhododendrons are toxic too - stick to "ready to fall" or "just fell off" tree leaves from hard wood trees - you may well want to give them a few day soak to get the bulk of the tannins out before adding to your aquarium and don't add a whole bushel at once (advice from my shrimp source). Go slowly.


----------

